# Fessenden Fire Coyote Tourn



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Jan 18th Fessenden Fire will host 2nd coyote tournament Post rules soon :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry papapete and I won't make it again this year. We both have kids in travel hockey this year, I'll be lucky to even get to hunt at all! Hope you have a good turnout, and I'm sure it will be a fun tournament as always!


----------



## castiron (Jan 14, 2014)

Wondering if the tourney is on for this weekend? Me and a buddy are planning on heading down to take part, just wondering where the closest/best place to stay Friday night would be, and where and when check in would be. Thanks


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

had to change date there will be no tourny this weekend for Fessenden Fire Will post new date soon


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyoteman said:


> had to change date there will be no tourny this weekend for Fessenden Fire Will post new date soon


 

Not going to get my hopes up Chris due to my sons hockey schedule but you never know right?


----------

